# Why Your Power Lifting Routine Sux !



## chicken_hawk (Apr 23, 2013)

Now, that I have your roped in I want to state that the current PLing routine's out there have produced plenty of strong mo fo's! And really any routine that has some science and progression in it will produce results. Most of what makes a person strong is the drive and genetic potential of the individual. So, basically someone who wants to be strong and is determined to get strong will become strong simply by lifting and eating big.

Now, that being said my passion is understanding and designing weight training programs. I enjoy knowing what makes things tick and then implementing them on myself or whatever sucker comes along 

Sometimes that means researching, implementing and then critiquing others programs. This is not to say that other programs do not produce results, but I want the one that produces the fastest results. 

Before I dive in, I want you to know that this dude is not an authority on anything, but enjoys good discussion and isn't afraid to ask some challenging questions. So, before you can appreciate such a discussion you need to understand the two factor theory (start here): http://www.anasci.org/vB/weight-lif...s/31107-how-benefit-planned-overtraining.html and from there: 
    

Amazon.com: Practical Programming for Strength Training, 2nd edition (9780982522707): Mark Rippetoe, Lon Kilgore: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41ikfAUuDlL
http://www.amazon.com/Practical-Programming-Strength-Training-2nd/dp/0982522703



Below you are going to find some of the problems I have with contemporary routines. :action-smiley-044:

Problem #1: Adding weight or reps each week. Linear progression is when a template or program wants me to get measurably stronger each week. Follow me, programs commonly require the use a deload...what's the reason? Well, basically each workout leaves some fatigue behind. So, in reality you are not fully recovered from previous trainings sessions before you train again (which is a good thing), then all that fatigue adds up(after a few weeks)  and leads to a decrease in strength (2% is the goal). Then you back off(deload) for a week or two during which time your body super compensates and get stronger than before.

Here’s the problem, if I am getting weaker each week from the previous  training sessions then why are you asking me to lift more? If I am able to lift more week after week than either I am not training hard enough or I am putting in more effort each week. I mean how can I go from squatting 315 x3 in week one to 315 in week 5? Sounds easy eh? Then by that logic you should be able to climb to 315x 40 in a year and that is just not happening. The stronger you get the harder gains come. So expecting someone to add weight or reps to the bar on the same exercise each week is just not a reality.

Problem #2: Lifting too heavy too often. Many templates have you hitting the big three week in and week out. Talk about a recipe for disaster. Sure, you will make gains real quick on this type of program, but soon not only will you plateau but you will lose strength as your CNS becomes over worked and your mind becomes fried from all the effort. The Ruskies as well as the West Side boys figured out a long time ago that training heavy three weeks in row lead to poor performance which is the reason they rotate their main lifts.

Problem #3: Not lifting heavy enough often enough. In order to resolve problem #2 some have decided to only lift their main lift heavy once a month or maybe not at all till peaking time. I believe this is a big mistake as well. The reason I think you need to lift heavy weight with your big three (or a close variation anyway) is to acclimate your body to heavy loads and more importantly to teach you how to grind. Performing a new PR in the squat is not the same as doing a few heavy reps of a good morning or loading up a leg press. PR’s are F’n intimidating and the more often you can handle heavy loads that are close to your max the better your chances at hitting that mark.

Problem #4: Not enough room for individuality. Everyone is in a different place some need work here and others there. So, why would we put them on the same exact routine? I see skinny new guys with great dead lifts for their weight but no bench or squat cuz they need some mass. So why aren’t they focused on upping their mass? Or what about a guy like me who converted from bbing? What I need  some serious hamstring and triceps strength. I am not going to get those by performing only the big three week after week. I need a program that puts a bulls eye on the target.

What’s the solution? Ok, so I have made my points, but if you’re not part of the solution you’re part of the problem. Well, with my original SOP program I fixed some of the issues, but there was a lot of room for improvement. So, I took the concept and tweaked it to make it fix all of the above problems. Now, I am not going to go into all the science of why, but if you have followed me this far then you most likely know them already.

Enter UPM or Undulating Powerlifting Macro-cycle. Yeah, I like big words just don’t ask me to spell them. So, really there is no spread sheet to put your numbers into. You are simply going to be given a template and you customize it to you and your needs.  So, first figure out your individual needs/goals and what it will take to fix them and we can begin.

Let’s begin with the split, I recommend a, legs, push, pull routine. Along with that I recommend training five days a week, but no less than four. Make sure to place a day off somewhere in the middle of the week regardless. This will allow you to hit each muscle group at least every four or five days as you do not want to wait an entire week. Training once a week does not let you take advantage of overreaching and a Monday,Tu,Th, Fr spilt leaves you with dreaded long workouts and little time to train weak spots. So, your five day spit might look like Monday –legs, Tuesday –Push ,Wednesday-off, Thursday-Pull, Friday-Legs, Saturday-Push, Sunday-off and Monday pick back up on Pull. This way your training varies as do days you are fresh. I also allows for manipulating “off” days as well.

Now, the rest of the template is pretty individual and based on a conjugate or undulating paradigm. Basically, the best way to train is to not repeat the same thing over and over. Varying rep/set as well as techniques which utilize different aspects of the muscle and nervous system bring  faster results. These varying training patterns will make up our three day micro cycle or one cycle of Legs, Push, Pull. So, what we need to do is to select (based on need) what we need to incorporate into each micro cycle and how many micro cycles. As far as how many I have found 4 to 6 to be effective with a final one which is a deload.

Using myself as an example, I need lots of technique work as well as specific training for posterior chain, triceps and shoulder girdle work. Too much to accomplish in a one week style template. But, let’s face it my goal is the big three so we need a shit load of that as well. So, my first 3 day micro cycle is a max effort cycle where I work up to a heavy single or double then follow up with some accessory work. I then follow that with a hypertrophy micro cycle in which I focus on my weaknesses first. So, I don’t do the big three instead I do accessory work which focuses on the areas that need work, so good mornings, hypers, and close grips to name a few. 

That is my first two micro cycles bring me to the middle of two weeks. I then switch back to focusing on the big three for my next micro cycle, but this time I do speed/dynamic work with the same accessory work as the previous Max effort micro. Following that micro I repeat my hypertrophy micro, same exercise, but with different rep ranges then before. My next micro will be the big three, but being a raw lifter I like to focus on pause work so, pause bench and squat as well as isometric deads. At this point I have trained hard for a month and perform a deload. Did you see a pattern here ? We are rotating from Power work to Accessory work : P-A-P-A-P--Deload. 

Now, what could you do different to make this work for you ? It’s endless; you could add or subtract a micro. You could use different Power techniques than I do. Safety bar squats, Camber bar squats for example. Your Accessory work could be GPP such as sled dragging if you’re a fat ass and trying to lose weight. You could also do more traditional body building style work outs if you need some mass. Or what about strong man stuff???

Here is the great part ! This is what will make you feel like you just had a three way with Jessica Alba and Angelina Jolie. You will be keeping a log and when you repeat the macro cycle, you will be making a new entry right underneath the same session from the previous macro cycle about a month before. Now, you attempt and succeed at a new PR for that lift. So, not only have you had a few weeks to build strength but a deload to recover. Do, I feel fockin fantastic every Max effort day, you bet I do because all of the above combines to me adding reps or weight to the bar every time! Even, if I’m tired I am stronger…heck it’s been a month! Now, break every PR from the previous macro cycle! Trust me you will enjoy every single work out, trust me.

One note about the accessory work, since it repeats from micro to micro you are not looking at the last time you performed it, rather the corresponding workout from the previous macro cycle. We are walking up some very shallow steps then resting and then raising those steps about a percent or two and repeating.

To fill in the blanks to the rest of the program, do what works for you. My heavy work looks very West Side as does my speed work (8x3 @50%). But if you like other stuff like a simple taper or 5x5 do that. It’s up to you, but you need to enjoy what you do!

I have found this to be hands down the most enjoyable and effective off season power lifting routine I have ever tried. It is fun, effective and customizable to you. Try it out and let me know what you think!

GFH,
Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice read CH. Thanks, T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 24, 2013)

I tend to over think things but that's just me.

Hawk


----------

